# Receiver help for my small home system



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

Disclaimer: I know nothing about home systems. Just trying to improve my budget system a little 

My current desktop system- Mac Mini connected via aux to Lepai 2020A+ running a Polk sub and Polk bookshelf speakers. This sits RIGHT next to my television, which currently is using the crap on-board speakers. My goal is to mount the Polks and use them and the sub for my tv/PS3, but also be able to play sound from my Mac as it is connected to my TV for movies and such.

What type of receiver/equipment do I need to handle sound out from my Mac (would like to switch to USB out) which will also seamlessly switch between TV and Mac depending on which I am using at that time?

Sorry for the noobishness.


----------

